# Catfishin' in the Heart of Dixie herf?



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

On March 21st, Catfish is going to be in Alabama visiting family for Easter. Any thoughts on a follow-up herf from the recent Humidor Room one? He had indicated he would like to catch an Alabama herf if he could, and I'd like the opportunity to get a little payback on the dude considering the beatdown he's put on a few of us recently. Would that be Good Friday or the week after? Is that an issue in terms of any religious observations? Well, at any rate, I've PM'd Svillekid about this as well and I figured some preliminary discussion couldn't hurt.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

It is good friday and I know that it may cause scheduling problems and I'm sorry. Sometimes when scheduling your vacation somthings are beyond your control.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

catfish said:


> It is good friday and I know that it may cause scheduling problems and I'm sorry. Sometimes when scheduling your vacation somthings are beyond your control.


It's fine with me; I'll be at whatever we put together. I just wanted to kind of hang this up early enough so that whatever we do won't be last minute. Maybe one of our Catholic BOTL here can clue us in if there is any particular issue with a Herf on Good Friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

As long as I'm in town, the Good Friday timing will not be a problem. I feel sure we can get the Humidor Room either directly through Joe, or through Ninja. I need to meet catfish face to face, have a few choice things to slap him with!!!

Let me know as soon as plans firm up, and I will call about the location.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

It's a done deal at this point (unless something unforeseen pops up).


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

catfish said:


> It's a done deal at this point (unless something unforeseen pops up).


Which part of Birmingham does your family live in? Might make a difference where we hold a herf!


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Im in


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Which part of Birmingham does your family live in? Might make a difference where we hold a herf!


 They actually they don't live in Birmingham. They live just outside of butler. I picked Birmingham because A.) It was on the way down there. B.) sort of centrally located. C.) It might be easier for everybody to get to. Like I posted before Birmingham or Tuscaloosa would work for me, What ever you guys think is best. I was thinking that I'd drive down to Birmingham, take a motel room, Herf that night, and finish the drive in the morning. I'd just like to meet you guys and have some fun durring my vacation.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in, if you don't mind hangin' out with a Goodwater hick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

catfish said:


> They actually they don't live in Birmingham. They live just outside of butler. I picked Birmingham because A.) It was on the way down there. B.) sort of centrally located. C.) It might be easier for everybody to get to. Like I posted before Birmingham or Tuscaloosa would work for me, What ever you guys think is best. I was thinking that I'd drive down to Birmingham, take a motel room, Herf that night, and finish the drive in the morning. I'd just like to meet you guys and have some fun during my vacation.


In this case, I think your Birmingham thought is probably the best choice, as it is most centrally located to most of us. Sounds like a plan coming together. :ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm in, if you don't mind hangin' out with a Goodwater hick.


 I'll hang out with any of you hillbillys.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> In this case, I think your Birmingham thought is probably the best choice, as it is most centrally located to most of us. Sounds like a plan coming together. :ss


 I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

so um....can the new kid get in on this herf?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> so um....can the new kid get in on this herf?


All are welcome. More details will follow as we get closer to the date.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats the count up to so far? I think we had between 30 or 40 at MMH1.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Im in too.....and prolly count in James and Bobby.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned all are welcome.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm totally stoked about my first herf with you guys! Where will said herf be held?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Yeah, I'm totally stoked about my first herf with you guys! Where will said herf be held?


Plans right now are for the Humidor Room, on Highway 280, just south of Highway 119.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Plans right now are for the Humidor Room, on Highway 280, just south of Highway 119.


Very nice. I'm pretty familiar with that area being that I'm from neighboring Walker County and if there was anything to do, it had to be in Birmingham. haha I've never been to this particular place, but after checking out the website, i'm pretty eager to go see it....especially for those sweet cigar lockers on the wall! That's an idea we've been wanting to implement in our business plan for a cigar shop in downtown Florence!

Jason


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

If you guys don't mind folks from GA, I'd like to make this one since I missed my last chance.
I may even be able to talk the Professor into a little road trip. How bout it Prof?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

discdog said:


> If you guys don't mind folks from GA, I'd like to make this one since I missed my last chance.
> I may even be able to talk the Professor into a little road trip. How bout it Prof?


Not a problem. Any that are close enough, and want to come are welcome. Just be warned, we might make you say "Roll Tide" or "War Eagle" to get into the store!!:r


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Not a problem. Any that are close enough, and want to come are welcome. Just be warned, we might make you say "Roll Tide" or "War Eagle" to get into the store!!:r


That's ok, by the time I leave y'all will be barking! lol


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> "War Eagle" to get into the store!!:r


Just start practicing this one and you will be fine.
Im in for this one guys, no holiday party to hole me up this time!:ss


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

discdog said:


> That's ok, by the time I leave y'all will be barking! lol


Talk like this will be unacceptable, my friend! :bn

Jason


----------



## RedRockCola (Jan 29, 2008)

*If its cool with y'all I'll probably make an appearance with Auburnfan1980... need to check out the store and wanna hang with some hardcore hurfers! Lookin forward to it!*


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

The date and time nailed down?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

pusherman said:


> The date and time nailed down?


As per Catfish, it currently looks like Friday, March 21 (Good Friday). No time yet, but I would suspect early evening, maybe 6:00 PM. Maybe Catfish can confirm these date/times.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

And as is my nature, I must ask.....will there be food involved?

Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> And as is my nature, I must ask.....will there be food involved?
> 
> Jason


Yes. But, BYOB (as in bottle or beer!).


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Yes. But, BYOB (as in bottle or beer!).


In that case....does anyone else like Newcastle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> In that case....does anyone else like Newcastle?


Does it taste anything like Bud?? :r

If so, leave it at home!!!

Seriously, though, Yes, I like Newcastle. I think that is what Ninja Vanish took to our last Bama Herf


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this still on?????????? sh*t did I miss it???????


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Is this still on?????????? sh*t did I miss it???????


You didn't miss it. I think it is on Good Friday. BTW, thanks for that RASS. it was:dr.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> In that case....does anyone else like Newcastle?


That is my favorite right now. I drank some this past Thanksgiving and fell inlove. I'll bring some Land Shark for you to try. And some Bourbon too.:tu:ss:al


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> You didn't miss it. I think it is on Good Friday. BTW, thanks for that RASS. it was:dr.:tu


RASS, what RASS....?? No RASS here! :tu:tu:tuMust be drinking that moonshine


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> And as is my nature, I must ask.....will there be food involved?
> 
> Jason


I'll do some Boston Butt if you guys want me to.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'll do some Boston Butt if you guys want me to.


I was wondering about food because I have some kick-a** marinade that I would love to soak some chicken and burgers in and bring. Who is sorta in charge of getting everyone together and delegating stuff for people to do? This will be my first herf, and I'm coming down with Bo (RedRockCola) to represent the Shoals area and we'd love to know if we were actually cooking on site or if we'll be grilling when we get there so we can know what to bring. Can't wait til next month to finally meet you guys!

Jason


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

It's still on for shure. I can't wait for my vacation to meet you guys, and I haven't been down there for easter in years. As far as food goes It's going to be a little tough for me to bring anything. But I do like butt of all kinds. I don't know anything about this place that were going to, but usally we try to work something out. Let me know if were chipping in for food, I want to pay my part.

That brings up a question that I've been meaning to ask. Are we having this at a cigar shop ( what type of place is this )? If it is a cigar store, am I allowed to bring in some of my own cigars to spread out? I've got a few nice ones that I want to bring.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

catfish said:


> That brings up a question that I've been meaning to ask. Are we having this at a cigar shop ( what type of place is this )? If it is a cigar store, am I allowed to bring in some of my own cigars to spread out? I've got a few nice ones that I want to bring.


Did we ever settle on this? Joe over at the Humidor Room would probably be happy to do it again (I think Clifford has/will call him just to make sure) if that is the location folks like.

Last time, everybody brought a few sticks with them, and I think most folks bought a couple while they were there, too. We ordered pizza that evening but a couple of food stuffs were brought along as well, especially if you count booze. I mean, it is often grain or fruit-based...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

TideRoll said:


> Did we ever settle on this? Joe over at the Humidor Room would probably be happy to do it again (I think Clifford has/will call him just to make sure) if that is the location folks like.
> 
> Last time, everybody brought a few sticks with them, and I think most folks bought a couple while they were there, too. We ordered pizza that evening but a couple of food stuffs were brought along as well, especially if you count booze. I mean, it is often grain or fruit-based...


Just put in a call to Joe to re-confirm, but he will not be in until later today. I will re-confirm, and re-post. This will be at a cigar shop, but you can bring what you wish, they are cool with it. I generally buy several from the shop as a courtesy. Tim (smokeyscotch) has offered to bring some bbq, which would be welcome. There are several good food places within a block. Last time, I ordered some pizza and some wings, and will probably do the same this time.

I'll get back to all after I have re-confirmed March 21 as still available.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Just put in a call to Joe to re-confirm, but he will not be in until later today. I will re-confirm, and re-post. This will be at a cigar shop, but you can bring what you wish, they are cool with it. I generally buy several from the shop as a courtesy. Tim (smokeyscotch) has offered to bring some bbq, which would be welcome. There are several good food places within a block. Last time, I ordered some pizza and some wings, and will probably do the same this time.
> 
> I'll get back to all after I have re-confirmed March 21 as still available.


I stopped by and bought a few cigars and talked to Joe a little the other day. He said he'd love to set it up for us. He also said he'd try to get us some cool stuff in for us. Not sure what he meant. I can definitely do a couple Boston Butts to bring up. I can bring some buns and sauce too. I'll bring some BBQ sauce too.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll definitely bring several gallons of Milo's sweet tea as well as a few 6-packs of my favorite beverages (including Newcastle!). Are we grilling AT the shop or cooking it before and bringing it with us? Also...what time do we need to start getting there?

Jason


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> I'll definitely bring several gallons of Milo's sweet tea as well as a few 6-packs of my favorite beverages (including Newcastle!). Are we grilling AT the shop or cooking it before and bringing it with us? Also...what time do we need to start getting there?
> 
> Jason


I'm going to grill the butts through the day, then bring them hot. I think the time is around 6:00 p.m. SvilleKid will let us know for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm going to grill the butts through the day, then bring them hot. I think the time is around 6:00 p.m. SvilleKid will let us know for sure.


We can do the herf anytime we want it to start. We did the last one starting at 6PM, and it seemed to work well. So, unless anyone has conflicts, let's plan on starting this at 6PM. Definitely will need to do any major cooking prior to the herf. They have a microwave, a sink and a fridge, but no stove.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> We can do the herf anytime we want it to start. We did the last one starting at 6PM, and it seemed to work well. So, unless anyone has conflicts, let's plan on starting this at 6PM. Definitely will need to do any major cooking prior to the herf. They have a microwave, a sink and a fridge, but no stove.


 You guys can start herf'n when you want to. These are my plans. I'm going to leave for the trip as early as I can. As soon as I get into town I'm going to get my family a couple of motel rooms, some dinner, change my cloths, and head to the herf. I can't tell you when I'm going to get there (it all depends on the drive), but I will get there as soon as I can.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

March 21st still sounds good to me! I'll let Debob and BamaDoc77 know that it's still on. I may have a fourth guy coming along- gonna try and get him to register on clubstogie this week.


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Some one needs me to bring something let me know.

-jason


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well guys, I beleive i might just be joining everyone. This will be my first herf so go easy on me. My go to drink as of lately has been either becks or stella artois. Does anyone else that is coming like either of those? Or i could just go the cheap way out and get a case of rolling rock.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm going to grill the butts through the day, then bring them hot. I think the time is around 6:00 p.m. SvilleKid will let us know for sure.


Smokeyscotch, I like big butts and I cannot lie. :ss Just thought you should know since you're taking care of that part for us.

Jason


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

avenger441 said:


> Well guys, I beleive i might just be joining everyone. This will be my first herf so go easy on me. My go to drink as of lately has been either becks or stella artois. Does anyone else that is coming like either of those? Or i could just go the cheap way out and get a case of rolling rock.


whatever u like, u bring....it'll be fun, glad 2 have ya.:tu:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Why on earth anyone would want to herf with a bunch of ******** from Bama is beyond me! j/k. Have fun guys but if I was catfish if you hear banjos playing or they say you have a pretty mouth.... RUN!!!!!!:tu


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Lookin forward to this herf! It's always cool smokin with these guys!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

pusherman said:


> Some one needs me to bring something let me know.
> 
> -jason


Bring pusherman.



BigDawgFan said:


> Why on earth anyone would want to herf with a bunch of ******** from Bama is beyond me! j/k. Have fun guys but if I was catfish if you hear banjos playing or they say you have a pretty mouth.... RUN!!!!!!:tu


Wasn't Deliverance filmed in Georgia? :fu :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Smokeyscotch, I like big butts and I cannot lie. :ss Just thought you should know since you're taking care of that part for us.
> 
> Jason


...... When smokey walks in with a stogie in his face and lifts the tin foil.
You get sprung!

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I will be rubbing them down with Dry Rub Wed. :tu

Cooking them all day Friday.
Man, I am ready to herf!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

The count down has begun 7 days till D-day.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Wasn't Deliverance filmed in Georgia? :fu :ss


Tim that was weak!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!!! WEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! Squeal boy!!!! :fu Wish I could make it but I'll be in 6 flags that day!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm going to enjoy sitting there and watching you two go at it.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Tim that was weak!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!!! WEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! Squeal boy!!!! :fu Wish I could make it but I'll be in 6 flags that day!


:r Dude, you seem to like that movie too much. I wish you could make it, man. You'll have to make it to my B'day herf, if I can get it put together. In the mean time, watch Southern Comfort. That is a good southern movie.:tu


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

So what is everyone planning on smoking at this herf? I am wanting a more detailed answer than cigars or good cigars.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Countdown= 5 days

As far as what I'm bringing I haven't decided yet, but I do know that I am bringing a special rolled cigar that I got from zemekone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

avenger441 said:


> So what is everyone planning on smoking at this herf? I am wanting a more detailed answer than cigars or good cigars.


Tough one to answer. I'll end up putting something in my travel humi that evening, and it will depend on what I'm feeling like. Probably a combination of NCs and CCs. The guys at the HR are cool with CCs, if that is the basis of your question.:ss


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

* NOTE to ALL attendees:
* 
Regardless of what you plan on bringing to smoke, please remember that the Humidor Room is providing us a herfing place, so it would be fair to plan on purchasing a stick or two from their humidor while you are there. This is not a requirement for the herf, or by the shop, but it would be a nice courtesy.

I also plan on bringing a stick or two for the shop workers (but then again, I know them personally).


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

avenger441 said:


> So what is everyone planning on smoking at this herf? I am wanting a more detailed answer than cigars or good cigars.


I'm bringing a box of a new blend I want folks to be able to try. I also plan on smoking a Monte Petit Edmundo, and probably something else if time allows.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmm, lets see......what will I smoke.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.









J/K prolly just some ole ratty cigars


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> * NOTE to ALL attendees:
> *
> Regardless of what you plan on bringing to smoke, please remember that the Humidor Room is providing us a herfing place, so it would be fair to plan on purchasing a stick or two from their humidor while you are there. This is not a requirement for the herf, or by the shop, but it would be a nice courtesy.
> 
> I also plan on bringing a stick or two for the shop workers (but then again, I know them personally).


 No problem, that is pretty much what I was planning to do anyways. Countdown= 4 days


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

catfish said:


> No problem, that is pretty much what I was planning to do anyways. Countdown= 4 days


You will be bombed so bad you won't have any room to purchase cigars


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd just like to double check my info if I may. This is what I have:
The Humidor Room
5479 Highway 280, suite 110
Birmingham, Ala. 35242
(205) 995-4481
On highway 280 south of 119


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> You will be bombed so bad you won't have any room to purchase cigars


 Bombing a yankee, What are you trying to do restart the civil war?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

catfish said:


> Bombing a yankee, What are you trying to do restart the civil war?


Civil..............

Weren't nothing civil about it...............

And, I'm not talking about the one in the 1860's, I'm talking about the one that started when a damn Yankee decided to blow up certain southern homes with mega bombs.

The South will rise again:tu

Better bring your flax jacket, boy:r:r:r:r

Of course, you know I'm kidding. We won't bomb you. I promise. Really. You can trust us. Now, where's that banjo, gotta practice.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

So far, it looks like four (possibly five) from Anniston- Debob, BamaDoc77, myself and ?two? new guys.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Civil..............
> 
> Weren't nothing civil about it...............
> 
> ...


 Remember that line from Good Fellas "Go get your shine box". That reminds me of what I tell my cousin when I want to get on his nerves "Go get your banjo".
Speaking of good fellas. My wife is italian, when we go to family parties it looks like a Good Fellas reunion.:r


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

We're bringin' three from the Shoals/Florence area including myself, RedRockMullet (Bo), and Avenger441 (Andrew). Be easy on us if we ask stupid questions as we are "herf newbs", though we are in no way strangers to our local, almost nightly, herfs. Can't wait to meet you guys, and we've made a whole weekend out of it as we'll be camping out at Oak Mountain that same night, too. Everyone have a safe trip!

Jason


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Which ones of youz are from huntsville Jason (AuburnFan1980)?

And I plan on smokin something tasty I get from the host shop.

-jason


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Please someone bring a camera. I think that we should save this for history, and post pics on this site.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

pusherman said:


> Which ones of youz are from huntsville Jason (AuburnFan1980)?
> 
> And I plan on smokin something tasty I get from the host shop.
> 
> -jason


Avenger441 (Andrew) lives in Huntsville...he's originally from the Shoals area, though. I'm bringing a box of one of my newfound favorite smokes of 2008 to share with everyone :ss Oh...and no herf would be complete without Newcastle! :tu

Jason


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

catfish said:


> Please someone bring a camera. I think that we should save this for history, and post pics on this site.


I totally agree! I'm pretty sure I can convince Bo (RedRockMullet) to bring his Canon Digital Rebel to take care of this for us.

Jason


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

I heard a rumor that at your first ever herf you have to perform some act similar to that required to join a prison gang. Is there any truth to this rumor?


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Oh...and no herf would be complete without Newcastle! :tu
> 
> Jason


I believe the correct saying is no herf would be complete without a whole lot of Newcastle!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

avenger441 said:


> I heard a rumor that at your first ever herf you have to perform some act similar to that required to join a prison gang. Is there any truth to this rumor?


You will have to learn the secret handshake before we can answer this question.:r:mn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

catfish said:


> Please someone bring a camera. I think that we should save this for history, and post pics on this site.


I'm a photographer. I never leave home without one.

Food update: Is Smoked Pork Tenderloin okay with everyone? I'll bring the sauce and buns too. :tu I'll also bring Bulleit Bourbon, Conecuh ridge, and a box of the new Top Shelf Signature Select Black for anyone to try, regretfully minus a few sticks. :ss I couldn't help it. They were :dr.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm a photographer. I never leave home without one.
> 
> Food update: Is Smoked Pork Tenderloin okay with everyone? I'll bring the sauce and buns too. :tu I'll also bring Bulleit Bourbon, Conecuh ridge, and a box of the new Top Shelf Signature Select Black for anyone to try, regretfully minus a few sticks. :ss I couldn't help it. They were :dr.


Tim

You don't have to bring ALL the food yourself!! And the booze to boot!

I'll have some beer from the Smoky Mountain Brewery, and will be ordering wings and pizza to go with the beer.


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

This is starting to sound like a tailgate party. Will someone be bringing a TV and satellite dish?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry guys, been off the air for a while. I see we are still on, I'll be in town on Friday am. to check out a couple of shops and will get to the Humidor Room early.

I did not see anyone confirm Catfish's info, so I'll ask again if this info is correct: 

The Humidor Room
5479 Highway 280, suite 110
Birmingham, Ala. 35242
(205) 995-4481
On highway 280 south of 119

Also, what are the hours? How late will this go? Is someone in charge of taking up money for for food? 

Looking forward to meeting some of the brethren from Bama. Almost time. :ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

avenger441 said:


> This is starting to sound like a tailgate party. Will someone be bringing a TV and satellite dish?


 I'm just woundering If I'm going to get my ass kicked for starting all this trouble. Who exactly was incharge of putting all of this together.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anybody down there seen the weather forcast for Friday?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

catfish said:


> Has anybody down there seen the weather forcast for Friday?


Sunshine returns in full force on Thursday, and dry
air should remain in place Friday and Saturday with a good deal of
sunshine both of those days. Afternoons will remain mild, and nights
will be rather chilly.

THURSDAY
Mostly sunny.
Morning Low 41 Afternoon High 66
WIND: N 5-10

FRIDAY
A good supply of sunshine.
Morning Low 40 Afternoon High 72
WIND: NE 5-10

SATURDAY
Partly sunny.
Morning Low 48 Afternoon High 73
WIND: SE 5-10

discdog: Addy is correct for the Humidor Room. They are on the left side of Hwy 280 (southbound), across the Hwy from Driver's Way. Their hours are 10AM to 6PM, but Joe will hold the shop for our use. I think the last herf there broke up around 10PM or so. As far as collecting for food, that's up to the participants to decide what they want to contribute.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

discdog said:


> Sorry guys, been off the air for a while. I see we are still on, I'll be in town on Friday am. to check out a couple of shops and will get to the Humidor Room early.
> 
> I did not see anyone confirm Catfish's info, so I'll ask again if this info is correct:
> 
> ...


I'm not charging anything for the food I bring, or the whisky. 
Help your self.:tu


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm not charging anything for the food I bring, or the whisky.
> Help your self.:tu


Neither will I be. As a matter of fact, I'm trying to win over all non-believers and see the light by drinking all my Newcastle as it's only the best drink ever created! :al Any other suggestions of what kinda food stuffs the Shoals group can bring with em?

Jason


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Im bringing a box of.....um.....stuff that doesnt speak English to hand out to everyone.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Neither will I be. As a matter of fact, I'm trying to win over all non-believers and see the light by drinking all my Newcastle as it's only the best drink ever created! :al Any other suggestions of what kinda food stuffs the Shoals group can bring with em?
> 
> Jason


Sounds like we might have plenty of food. I have to agree the New Castle is the best beer I have had in a while. It goes well with cigars too.:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Im bringing a box of.....um.....stuff that doesnt speak English to hand out to everyone.


No comprende Senor Doc.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

All right doing last minute packing. Lets see partagus, LFD, Fuente, Tatauje it seems like I'm missing some thing. Oh yah my clothes and luggage.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

you need to pack a bus fare, because your ass is gone in 24 hours......blown up!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

catfish said:


> All right doing last minute packing. Lets see partagus, LFD, Fuente, Tatauje it seems like I'm missing some thing. Oh yah my clothes and luggage.


Don't forget the flack suit.

I'm going to split some hickory and smoke a cigar. Gotta BBQ in the morning. :dr:ss

Hey Doc, you're not gonna do him like my grandaddy used to do his catfishing are you? Throw in the dynamite and wait till he floats up.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Don't forget the flack suit.
> 
> I'm going to split some hickory and smoke a cigar. Gotta BBQ in the morning. :dr:ss
> 
> Hey Doc, you're not gonna do him like my grandaddy used to do his catfishing are you? Throw in the dynamite and wait till he floats up.


maybe!........................................................................
.................................................................................
.....................................................................................
........................................................................................
................................................................................
..................................................................................................


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

On the road again. Catfish will be AFK.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's herfin' time, boys and girls!!!!!! I'm taking off work at 12 today to get my stuff together and head on down I-65 for what's sure to be a great evening! :ss

Jason


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

What time is every one going to get there?


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

pusherman said:


> What time is every one going to get there?


I get off work in Florence at 12, and I'll go home to pack some clothes and such since I'm staying overnight in Bham. I'll probably take my time and leave around 2:30 or 3:00, getting me there around 5:30 or so. If anyone can think of anything else they need me or anyone else coming with me to bring, please let me know in a PM before 2:00 and it will be done.

Jason


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I am planning to be there around 5:30, just so I can get the meat ready.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I will probably be there around 6 pm. I have several appraisals I need to kick out today, and it depends on how fast I can get them done. Guess I had better quit browsing and start typing!!!!:chk


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

That was a good time! It was nice to see Stuart the new papa, Tim can flat out cook some pork, our Huntsville and North Alabama friends made a good showing with some new faces (hope you guys who camped out at Oak Mountain tonight don't get trampled by deer, I wish I were camping out tonight myself), and Discdog was even able to make it. And of course, Catfish was there and just as crazy generous as ever, and that puff and pass Partagas was a nice touch. Not to be outdone, practically everybody there was bombarded by about everybody else there with sticks. An apology to Doc, I think, since I may have referred to him as Scott once. Humidor Room was a fine host as well.

Hew Dawg! Where were you at man? All that talk about banjoes and pretty mouths.... Seriously, we missed you.

Thanks again to all of the Heart of Dixie herfers, and Happy Easter.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll get pics up tomorrow. Its the least I can do considering big bad photographer (me) forgot to bring his friggin' big camera.:hn

I had a great time. It was great to meet catfish, Auburnfan1980 and the quiet bunch, and discdog. It was also great to see Bamadoc77, SvilleKid, Pusherman, TideRoll again. Sorry James and DeBob couldn't make it. We even missed BigDawgFan. LLG behavior was in full effect. Sticks were flying everywhere. Worse than a lunchroom food fight. If I left anyone out, please forgive me.

Thanks for the great time, cigars, and conversation. 

AuburnFan, you guys beware the deer! And if a Turkey gobbles, call me.:gn


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Guys...

Heads up if you got sticks last night from the shop. There where beetle holes in the LFD Factory press I got from the shop. Ill post some pics when I get the contents of my humi outa my deep freeze.



-jason


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

pusherman said:


> Guys...
> 
> Heads up if you got sticks last night from the shop. There where beetle holes in the LFD Factory press I got from the shop. Ill post some pics when I get the contents of my humi outa my deep freeze.
> 
> -jason


Thanks for the heads up, Jason! Sorry about the bad stick. I'm sure Joe will make it good.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, here are the pics as promised. I apologize for forgetting a couple of you guys' names. Again, I had a great time! Next time, I will bring my real camera and more smokes! You guys made me feel a little inadequate.
Thanks for the great time and Brotherhood! :tu:ss




























This guy is a cigaropedia, and just a cool BOTL! And a great story teller too.:tu









TideRoll deserves credit for putting this thread together. Thanks Bro!









We closed the place down. It is amazing what you can learn standing around listening to late herfers. We learned about Ford switches, disappearing car lots, bed liners, explosives, and a lot of cigar stories.
Cool Stuff!!:tu










Thanks Guys for a great time and Herf!

BigDawgFan, I had the banjo all tuned up.:ss


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

sorry guys, i couldn't get anyone to take call for me last night so i had to hang around town. looks like you guys had fun,man i wish i could have been there. well i will have to catch it next time.

take care everyone.

Oh i almost forgot, i was going to tell everyone last night in person but i guess here will do. Im going to be a Father.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on being a father! :bl

First Stuart, now you. Is it something in the water up there?:ss

Congrats on the blessing. :tu


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well everyone, I just got back home from Birmingham. I was in the group of Oak Mountain campers. We didn't see any turkeys, but we did see a group of 4 girls camping not too far from us. I am not sure how those two are related, but i figure someone on here will think of a good analogy or metaphor.

I would like to say that i am proud that i nominated myself as the official cream puffs temptor guy.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

avenger441 said:


> Well everyone, I just got back home from Birmingham. I was in the group of Oak Mountain campers. We didn't see any turkeys, but we did see a group of 4 girls camping not too far from us. I am not sure how those two are related, but i figure someone on here will think of a good analogy or metaphor.
> 
> I would like to say that i am proud that i nominated myself as the official cream puffs temptor guy.


Well, you didn't see any Turkeys, but at least you saw a campsite full of sexy hens. You didn't offer them a cream puff?


----------



## avenger441 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think the most important lesson i learned from my first herf is to always either A) clean out your humidor and make room for a freak load of cigars to bombard you or B) buy a bigger humidor before going. I think I am going to have to ex post facto and make room after the the herf becuase that is cheaper. SO I guess I will be having a solo herf tonight.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Had a great time everyone, sorry i had to bounce out kinda early...I had been gone all day from home. I was buying a house during the day in Alex City so I was SPENT! (financially and physically) ha ha

I hope everyone enjoyed/will enjoy the gifts...(handed out a box of Boli CJ's to the herfers)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> Thanks Guys for a great time and Herf!
> 
> BigDawgFan, I had the banjo all tuned up.:ss


*Looks like an absolutely great time... thanks for the pics! :ss*


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tim, you said everyone made you feel a little inadequate?? Are you nuts?!? Dude, you rocked it out with the BBQ and the not only this, but he hits me with a couple of sticks, lighter, and CS pin from the group buy a while back! Tim, the only one who should feel inadequate is me for having so little to offer you guys while you lit us up with some SERIOUS sticks. 

Stewart (BamaDoc77), I'm finding it hard to patiently wait on that Boli, but I'll light it up and tell ya what I thought about it as soon as the first special occasion gives me reason to! 

Bob (DiscDog), I wasn't expecting to meet you at the herf, but it was an absolute pleasure. Thanks for making the trip across I-20 to hang with us and tell some of the coolest cigar stories I've heard in a long time. As soon as I'm in the ATL area, I'll give ya a call and we'll do it again. (btw...this BOTL brought some SERIOUS sticks as well and freely gave them to all who would receive, and I truly appreciate his generosity)

Catfish (Don)....wow, brother....what can I say? I was honored when you let me have the honors in lighting up and taking the first puff off that INCREDIBLE once-in-a-lifetime stick you brought. I loved the nutty flavor that began to come out towards the middle of it and it was truly a great experience. Thank you so much for coming down as it was great meeting you and I hope you find your way back home safely.

To everyone....thanks for such a wonderful experience on my first herf. I know I speak for myself and the rest of the North Alabama (Oak Mountain campers) Gang when I say I hope we can do it again soon.....hopefully at the end of July for the 1st Annual Handy Herf at the 2008 W.C. Handy Festival! I'll keep you guys posted on the progress of the shop and events that may be going on.

Jason


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> BigDawgFan, I had the banjo all tuned up.:ss


Yeah, that looks like the cast of Deliverance but I could be wrong. Thanks for labeling things like the couch, picture, etc.:tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I was finally able to find an internet access point to get on. I really want to thank everybody for putting up with me and showing me a great time. Thank you for the fantastic cigars, the great food, the T-shirts that I will enjoy, And the whiskey with the Alabama connection. I don't know when I'll be able to get back on, but I wanted to give one final thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

BigDawgFan said:


> Yeah, that looks like the cast of Deliverance but I could be wrong. Thanks for labeling things like the couch, picture, etc.:tu


Hell, Dawg. We knew you weren't used to living indoors, so we thought we had better label the furniture (the stuff you sit on) and the furnishings (all that fancy stuff hanging on the walls). Now, when someone talks about such highly refined living space, you will be able to associate!!

:r:r:r

all kidding aside, we missed you, and hope you can make it for the next one. I think it will have a banjo and river theme...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

catfish said:


> I was finally able to find an internet access point to get on. I really want to thank everybody for putting up with me and showing me a great time. Thank you for the fantastic cigars, the great food, the T-shirts that I will enjoy, And the whiskey with the Alabama connection. I don't know when I'll be able to get back on, but I wanted to give one final thanks.


Don

Glad you could make it. Maybe the next time, we can meet on your turf!!!

Thanks to my brother, TideRoll for running this herfin' thread and keeping us informed.

Thanks to Tim, my southern bama buddy, for the BBQ. Tim makes a mean sauce for his BBQ, which should definitely be tried any time you might get a chance.

Quad City guys, let us know when y'all get a herf planned!

We look forward to herfing soon in a soon-to-be-opened cigar shop in northern Alabama!!!

Discdog......... What can I say, man. Great stories to go along with great smokes. Can I come by you house and sit in my car on the street??:r (a seriously rockin' funny story there!!)

Stewart, glad to hear you have established yourself in Alex City. I wish you the best of luck with the Family (first) and the job (2nd). Great looking baby you and your wife have! Many years of happiness can follow!

Pusherman, that's two in a row you have made the trip for. Maybe we can put together something for Huntsville sometime. Maybe a rocket herf!!!:ss

Thanks to all the BOTL that made it a great night.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm just glad that I got out of there without anything being violated.:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Hell, Dawg. We knew you weren't used to living indoors, so we thought we had better label the furniture (the stuff you sit on) and the furnishings (all that fancy stuff hanging on the walls). Now, when someone talks about such highly refined living space, you will be able to associate!!
> 
> :r:r:r
> 
> all kidding aside, we missed you, and hope you can make it for the next one. *I think it will have a banjo and river theme...............*


:r funny you say that. I'm putting together plans for my B'Day Herf on Hatchett Creek. :ss


----------

